# Rest in Peace Molly..



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm sorry. She's in a better place now, pain free.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you.. She was such a good girl. It just hurts to say goodbye ):
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tsugarcoated (Aug 4, 2011)

aww she looks like a very sweet horse im very sorry for your loss


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

She was so sweet. Being a rescue horse, you would never know all the abuse she went through the first 10 years of her life. She loved so fully. Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_My heart goes out to you. Looks like she was a sweetie, too. I know how hard it is, I'm going through the same thing myself. My 18 year old boy died early yesterday morning & it's tearing me apart, too. Even though the "rational side" knows it's for the best, the "emotional, girl side" still wants to cry away! Sending hugs your way..._


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks so much Dreamer1215. So sorry for your loss as well ):
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Can I ask what happened?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of Molly.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Mbender: there's another thread "Best farrier EVER" the kind of explains her journey. But long story short.. It was her time. She was a rescue and for her whole life struggled with laminitis and horrid feet troubles all because the first 10 years of her life she was abused and tortured.. She was such a wonderful horse.

Thank you so much all ):
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DOLLY69 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Mocha26, Im so sorry for your loss , at least Molly is not suffering anymore and shes passed away with knowing finally what it was liked to be loved :hug:


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you DOLLY69.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

